# 'Cubing' - what is it?



## Crouch (9/7/14)

This has probably been answered elsewhere but a search for the term 'what is cubing' turns up hundreds of results with nothing that seems to have a title similar to the question.

So what is cubing?

Is it simply the process of taking hot wort from the BK into a plastic cube for naturally cooling it and storage purposes - later to be drained into a fermenter for ... fermenting. Or is there something else involved that I seem to be missing?


----------



## sp0rk (9/7/14)

Crouch said:


> Is it simply the process of taking hot wort from the BK into a plastic cube for naturally cooling it and storage purposes - later to be drained into a fermenter for ... fermenting


Yes


----------



## spryzie (9/7/14)

That's it. You got it.


----------



## Crouch (9/7/14)

Cheers, thanks for the responses


----------



## hathro (9/7/14)

Crouch said:


> into a plastic cube


Make sure it's high-density polyethylene (HDPE). Other plastics will melt.


----------



## mofox1 (9/7/14)

Make sure it's pretty much flame out -> cube. You want it in there hot so there's less chance of picking up bacteria/wild yeasts.


----------



## sp0rk (9/7/14)

mofox1 said:


> Make sure it's pretty much flame out -> cube. You want it in there hot so there's less chance of picking up bacteria/wild yeasts.


Not so much, you'll transfer most of your trub like this
Most people who've been doing it for a while will tell you they let the convection currents subside for 15 minutes, whirlpool, then cube


----------



## Bribie G (9/7/14)

I normally leave for at least 20 minutes in the urn with the lid on, then run into cubes. As long as the cubes are well cleaned and sanitised there should rarely be a problem if you are planning to pitch within a few days.


----------



## manson81 (9/7/14)

I tend to whirlpool at flame out, leave it for 10mins then cube. Should I be whirlpooling after a little while? 

Either way, the trub is going to settle out in the fermenter I guess.


----------



## Crofty (10/7/14)

I tend to whirlpool, wait till it slows a bit and then cube.... I Store the cube on its front, then raise the level a bit at a time over the course of a week until it's vertical again, thus leaving a lot of the excess protein & trub in the front foot and then syphoning from the back foot to the fermenter leaving all that crap in the cube front foot behind. From a 20 litre cube I still seem to get 22l in the fermenter. I do brew for 25l at end of boil & completely fill the cube to overflowing though.


----------



## marksy (10/7/14)

Yeah I let it sit for a few minutes while I get everything into position then whirlpool and straight into cube. It won't take long for floaties to get sucked down.


----------



## marksy (10/7/14)

Also make sure when cubing that you sit the cube side ways while you clean up, the when sitting up right give the lid another tighten. It will move quite a bit. Sometimes if you don't do the lid fucken tight like a tiger as it cools it will shrink and be able to suck outside air in, OK if you pitch within a few days, not so OK if you leave it for awhile. Then you have a fermenting cube.


----------



## NewtownClown (10/7/14)

no-chill has a new name now? 
Cubing is what nerds with Rubik's cube do, sounds cooler than "...playing with a Rubik's cube".


----------



## GuyQLD (10/7/14)

I'm in brissie so things don't cool down that quickly but i often rest for up to 40 mins before cubing, 20 for the convection currents to settle, another 20 for the whirlpool hop addition and then into the cube.

If everything is clean and your final temp into the cube is at least 80 these cubes,last for weeks without trouble.

temperature is the key to the whole process.


----------



## mofox1 (10/7/14)

sp0rk said:


> Not so much, you'll transfer most of your trub like this
> Most people who've been doing it for a while will tell you they let the convection currents subside for 15 minutes, whirlpool, then cube


 Fair call, that comment was made in haste... The intended point (now covered) was that you don't want it to cool excessively. Happily corrected. 

Mick


----------

